# how to convert my 4ft fist tank to a snake enclosure



## cozza99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello im currently looking at getting a spotted python and was wondering if i could use my fish tank. i no i have to get a mesh lid but would this be suitable for a snake can u help. 

thanks corey


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

There was just a thread about this two days ago but it was for a 3ft enclosure. It might be able to help you.

Good Luck


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Have to get a mesh lid? that would be impossible to keep the heat in then. Look its just easier and cheaper to run if you have one made. There are plenty of people on here that can do it and will do it for a reasonable price. If you are dead set on using a tank then it would be easier to use a heat mat/heat cords than fitting lights in.


----------



## cozza99 (Feb 19, 2011)

ok cheers do u no any one on the gold coast


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Stein enclosures are good.


----------



## saximus (Feb 19, 2011)

If you don't want to or just can't get someone to build you one you can just make a lid from a piece of mdf or similar. You'd pretty much just need to cut/drill out holes for ventilation and heating lamps and then get something heavy to put on top. That's what I am using till my Bredli gets big enough for me to make his permanent home


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 20, 2011)

A fist tank?????


----------



## HydroGoat (Feb 20, 2011)

He must have got sick of trimming the nails


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> A fist tank?????


 
Yeah sorry my mind boggled at the old "fist tank".


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 20, 2011)

What did you do with the 4 foot fists that used to live in it?

Sorry mate, you put it up there :lol: All the best with it.


----------

